# Riddle will be getting an arthroscopy...



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Because obviously I haven't spent enough money on her! 

Basically, x-rays can't tell us what exactly is wrong with the elbow. Two different specialists have both looked at the most recent x-rays, and both agree an arthroscopic procedure is necessary to find out what's causing her lameness. Physical therapy and laser therapy have helped some, but not enough, so we need to find out what's causing this and fix it. Thankfully, the arthroscopy allows for whatever is causing the lameness to be fixed, providing it's something like a bone chip or a micro fracture. If it's flat out elbow dysplasia we're pretty much screwed. They can make her more comfortable for a while, but it will come back. We're scoping the right elbow while there, since she'll already be under, to check for any problems that might be brewing. 

We probably won't have the money for the surgery until January.  We're still getting back on our feet after her knee surgery. We're just letting her exercise and be a dog until then, even though she's sore, because... she's been restricted enough. I can't do it anymore. Although it does make me feel bad to watch her limp afterwards. She totally overdid it on Wednesday and could barely get on her dog bed.  

Does anyone have a magic wand to fix my dog please? NYD, I know you went through the procedure with Mateo... any tips?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh dear, I am so sorry you have to go through more procedures with her. So this sounds like an exploratory thing...the good news is that the cameras they use for arthroscopy are pretty high tech these days. For Mateo's post-op follow up appt. they printed out images of what his shoulder was before, and then after they scoped it- kind of amazing.

If you trust your surgical team, I wouldn't worry; you are doing the right thing by Riddle. Financially, yeah...it sucks. I had the money this summer for Mateo's surgery- but now I am tapped out and praying he stays well...

Also, the scars are very minimal, recovery time is a lot shorter, and healing is faster. Mateo shows no signs of limping; I believe his OCD surgery was successful. :smile:

Please keep us updated!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Thankfully, I totally trust my team! It is the same place both her knee surgeries and all her physical therapy was done. The surgeon who did her knees won't be doing the scoping, but he will be there observing. The guy who will be doing the scoping is the best one in the state, apparently, and he's coming down from Portland. I really liked him when I met him and we went over her x-rays. Apparently my holistic vet (who I ADORE) used to work with him too, and speaks very highly of him. So I feel totally confident in my team. 

Hopefully they can go in there, find what's wrong, and fix it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Any update?


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Any update?


We probably won't have any updates until around January. It's going to take us a while to save up for her surgery. 

I am going to speak to one of the vets about Adequan injections. Both my holistic vet and the ortho vet said they would sell me the Adequan and teach me how to do injections at home, so we will probably be doing that.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I give my girl Adequan injections every 3 weeks(our ortho taught me to give the injections). It's very easy to do.
Java has ED, DJD & OCD as well as having had bilateral ACL repairs when she was 13 months old.
The Adequan has worked wonders for her, especially in conjunction with a high dose of MSM (natural anti-inflammatory).
She's like a puppy all over again.


----------

